# What are these??



## lauri2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

My babies used to have a beautiful coat..now they are almost naked. Does this mean I have hairless rats or will their hair grow back? The mom is double rex.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

How does their skin look?
Rex rats may tend to have thinning hair as they grow older or if they are stressed due to disease.
How do they seem otherwise? Lots of scratching?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I thought double rex rats were basically hairless or patchy? :-\


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah me to :/
Double rex lose their fur and it grows back patchy


----------



## lauri2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

Carina said:


> How does their skin look?
> Rex rats may tend to have thinning hair as they grow older or if they are stressed due to disease.
> How do they seem otherwise? Lots of scratching?


Here are comparison pictures of them.. January 11 and the second was taken today Jan 17.. They are eating low quality dog food..Thats all I see them eat.. they are not mine yet so i have no control over that. Do you think the food is causing the hair loss?? they are eating well..grooming alot.. as for scratching i dont know what too much would be..i see them scratching but with 15 of them jumping around im not sure how often they do.. Their skin is pinker in some areas than others.


















thanks for looking


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

My double rex looked a lot like yours with lots of nice fur. As she grew up, she lost it. She now only has hair on her face and VERY fine hair on her back.


----------



## lauri2010 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

double rex don't worry


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think they are adorable, btw!


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

I want a double rex so bad!
Cute ratties you have there :]


----------

